# Looking to buy. German Wirehair Pup



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm looking to get a wirehair pup this spring, prefer male but would also consider a female. Would like one from a reputable breeder and would like to see parents work if possible.

Let me know what you have or of somebody that has good litter on the way.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

not wirehairs, Drahthaars, this is who I got mine from. pretty good guy. i dont know where you are located, Jack is in Watertown, SD.

good luck, tell him Gilly from Fargo sent you

http://www.vomwiredhaus.com/


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.scotiakennel.com/
Laura has some excellent pups coming up.

Or try Top Shelf Kennels in Horace, ND
Jeff and Tamara have some real nice dogs as well.


----------



## wilsonwires (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a 14 month old pup for sale. His sire is the 2007 United Field Trialers Assoc. Amateur Champion Wilsons Mad Max and his grandsire is the 2003 National GWPCA Champion Backwoods SureShot Wilson.His dam is out of the Thunderhill Kennels and her sire is Backwoods Flexible Flyer owned by Greg Dixon. He has been intoduced to a lot of birds and to gunshot.All he needs is a couple of months of training and he will be ready for the fall hunting season.This pup will trial if that is of interest to you. I am selling him because I already have 2 males in my kennel.You can check him out on my website at wilsonwires.wetpaint.com.My e-mail address is [email protected].

Wilsonwires


----------

